
Agena: a easy-to-learn procedural programming language - kome
http://agena.sourceforge.net/index.html
======
msie
I don't like the idea of creating a procedure like so:

procA = procedure()

because it makes it harder for me to parse code. It must make it easier to
implement the language though.

